# Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write

## n0t

Ciao, 

Ho fatto un upgrade di gentoo e gentoo-sources andava tutto bene poi ieri sera all'improvviso, l'oscurità.. 

il sistema nn monta /dev/sda1 (/ fs, ext2) e mi dice senza metti termini Che il root filesystem non può essere rimontato in read-write...

...

...

avete consigli?

il kernel è 2.6.22-r1

Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write

Give root password for maintance

se entro da grub e metto invece di RO - RW funziona.. ma da sempre errori..  :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

su due piedi io farei due prove:

prima di tutto un'altra versione del kernel.

se così non cambia nulla, avvierei con un LiceCD e farei un controllo dell'integrità del file system

questo tanto per cominciare

----------

## randomaze

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> su due piedi io farei due prove:
> 
> prima di tutto un'altra versione del kernel.
> 
> se così non cambia nulla, avvierei con un LiceCD e farei un controllo dell'integrità del file system
> ...

 

Io invertirei i controlli... solitamente quando lamenta l'impossibilità di montare in rw deriva da inconsistenze sul fs.

----------

## djinnZ

L'errore viene dall'rc che non riesce a rimontare il filesystem rw perchè:

la riga relativa in fstab è incoerente

è utilizzata una opzione di mount non supportata

il nome di device associato non corrisponde (per esempio hai riconfigurato udev per presentarti gli sd* come hd*)

il filesystem non è disponibile al kernel (della serie ext2 lo hai compilato come modulo ed accedi lo stesso tramite ext3 o viceversa) al boot

il filesystem presenta incongruenze non risolvibili e per qualche strano motivo non riporta errore (prg di check malfunzionante? immagine ram sbagliata?)

ultima possibilità se usi l'initrd di genkernel il parametro real_root è sbagliato o mancante

----------

## n0t

niente di tutto ciÃ²... era un errore dello script di baselayout..  :Neutral:  :p thx ^^  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574156.html

----------

